# What Strings do you prefer and why ?



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

After trying every string possible I settled on Ernie Ball RPS 10s on my electrics and Elixir 13-53 on my acoustics.

I settled on RPS because I just found they don't break while they have a great tone. 

The Elixir's on my Acoustics feel amazing and last forever.

I change the strings on all off my Guitars once a month.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I use D'addarios NYXL 10-46 on most of my electrics. I can't pinpoint as to why but they "feel/sound" better. I've talked to a couple other players and they told me the same thing - can't explain it but they work. I use Curt Mangan 10-48 on my Colllings Soco and they are very good as well.

D'Addario Phosphor Bronze EXP Lights 12-53 on my acoustic - they are a bit bright and i may change it up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If it says d'addario 10-52 it can go on my guitar. I go between NY's and regular XL's.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I use Thomastik-Infeld Flatwound Extra Light Jazz Swing strings on all my semi and hollowbody guitars. They are well balanced in tension and sound and lasts forever at least for me. For my solid bodies, I use D'Addario Light Tops/Heavy Bottom 11-52. They're the ones that lasted me a long time without breaking and have been using them for the last 20 years now. For acoustic, I've been using Phosphor Bronze extra light strings. I've shifted to lighter strings to give my fingers some break as I am beginning to realize it takes me a long time to get warmed up these days.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just got my Parker set up and got the sweetest strings on them. I can't remember what they were but I have never seen them. Have to go grab my bill to see what kind of strings they were. I love them.

Found it. Vintage Reissue! I really like them. I got 9/42's. They are really easy to manipulate. They have a really warm tone to them.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Elixir electric. No preference acoustic.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

For electric D'Addario Chromes Flatwound 
ECG23 Extra Light [10-48] or ECG24 Jazz Light [11-50]

For acoustic D'addario usually 10s sometimes coated sometimes not.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I am a D'Addario user for at least 30 years. My Strats are 10-46 and my Tele's are 9-42. The Elixir strings are incredible for acoustics and last for months.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Elixirs only. Was using mostly poly webs but also like nano webs, no issues there. 9s on 25.5 and 10s on 24.75.

All other I tried - they rust immediately. Like in 30 mins playing my fingers are black - as well as strings.
D'Addarios were the worst for me. They would rust in 15 mins. Must be my skin. But I even got rusted D'Addario straight fro the box. And that package was bought at L&M so original...

Yours Bojan


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bigboki said:


> Elixirs only. Was using mostly poly webs but also like nano webs, no issues there. 9s on 25.5 and 10s on 24.75.
> 
> All other I tried - they rust immediately. Like in 30 mins playing my fingers are black - as well as strings.
> D'Addarios were the worst for me. They would rust in 15 mins. Must be my skin. But I even got rusted D'Addario straight fro the box. And that package was bought at L&M so original...
> ...


Yes, i have read that some people play a new set and they are tarnished after a day. I guess it has to do with the oils in our bodies or something. Mine dont rust out but get flat as i bend strings all the time and i feel as if after two or three gigs, they sound flat to me. I agree that Elixir Nanoweb's are excellent.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh uses D'Addario.

EJ16 on most acoustics, EJ17 on a couple of others and the 27" scale baritone, EFT16 on the resonators and the Weissenborn copy, and sometimes EJ18 on the baritone acoustic.

I also use EXL110 on electrics that don't wear ECG23 Chromes. The EXL110s are fine for general generic electric tone and feel, but the Chromes give me the wonderful early electric guitar feel and tone, especially on the Gretsch and Telecasters, and they're great for slide.

D'Addario hard tension nylons grace my classical and crossover guitars.

Chromes on the basses, fretted and fretless, and the resonator bass.

The jury is still out on what I will eventually settle on for the new Epiphone archtop.

The mandolins and banjos also have D'Addario strings but I can never remember the designations.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Chito said:


> I use Thomastik-Infeld Flatwound Extra Light Jazz Swing strings on all my semi and hollowbody guitars. They are well balanced in tension and sound and lasts forever at least for me.


These are wonderful and do last forever. They just have a certain middish thing on some guitars I didn't like. Switched my Harmony archtop to Pyramid Gold Flats which I like the sound of a lot more. 

On all my basses I use TI flats too - again with the middish thing on some of them though. Tried Pyramid flats on one of them and again liked them better but they are not nearly as robust - never broke a bass string before; kinda unwound a bit under tension after 2 months and then snapped when I hit a note, so probably won't keep using them. Have a few other things on hand to try.

For solidbody electrics I use D'Addario XL 115W (11-49) but switching over to EJ20 (10-49 but beefier middle). 

Been considerring trying out D'addario Chromes for botth guitar and bass.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bigboki said:


> Elixirs only. Was using mostly poly webs but also like nano webs, no issues there. 9s on 25.5 and 10s on 24.75.
> 
> All other I tried - they rust immediately. Like in 30 mins playing my fingers are black - as well as strings.
> D'Addarios were the worst for me. They would rust in 15 mins. Must be my skin. But I even got rusted D'Addario straight fro the box. And that package was bought at L&M so original...
> ...


Body chemistry is a big factor. If you are acidic, you may burn through strings. It is not uncommon and I can understand why some players are hesitant to let their guitars be fondled by others.


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex said:


> Body chemistry is a big factor. If you are acidic, you may burn through strings. It is not uncommon and I can understand why some players are hesitant to let their guitars be fondled by others.


Yup it sure is I have a buddy that will turn strings green in days. We are complicated creatures indeed.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lola said:


> I just got my Parker set up and got the sweetest strings on them. I can't remember what they were but I have never seen them. Have to go grab my bill to see what kind of strings they were. I love them.
> 
> Found it. Vintage Reissue! I really like them. I got 9/42's. They are really easy to manipulate. They have a really warm tone to them.


They are pure nickel. I like pure nickel strings.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I use Ernie Ball Beefy Slinky (11's) since forever on all my guitars, they were cheap and avaible in the shitty music store I had in my home town.
Two years ago, I started a sludge/stoner project so I tuned my LP to Drop A#, this on have D'addario 13's.
I really like Elixir on my acoustic, sound good and last forever.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A few years ago that would have been easier to answer. Now, I have 9-46s on my Strat. I have 11-50s on my Casino Coupe. Pure nickels on both. Gets weirder on acoustics. I have 11-52s phosphor bronze on my S&P Woodland Pro Folk - for 'normal' acoustic. I have 13-56s Nickel Bronze on my 12 fret A&L Ami parlour tuned to D standard and it just sounds really different - a more brash and deeper sound. Then there are 11-50s 80/20 Bronze on my Fender CP-100 parlour which I play a little more like an electric

I flip brands, especially on the acoustics. On the electrics it's been about 90% DR Pure Blues over the last several years.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've used a lot of different brands, but for electric I mostly use GHS Boomers--they tend to be priced well and I can find them easily.
I use different gauges on different guitars--based on the guitar & what I tend to do with them--so 9-42, 10-46, 10-52 & 11-50.

On my 12 string I prefer Adamas Phosphor bronze but they are tough to find so I normally use D'Adarrio or Martin--light gauge


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

John Pearse.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I've switched to the Ernie Ball Cobalt strings (9-42). They cost a little more but they seem to sound better, break less and last longer. 

Also, after every jam, rehearsal or lengthy practice session I always clean my strings with Dunlop Ultraglide 65 String Cleaner & Conditioner. I dampen a spot on a rag and clean each string individually. You will see the black crap come off with each wipe of each string. Definitely helps the strings feel better and last longer =)


----------



## BRXM (Nov 25, 2010)

D'addario Nickel Wound or similar, 9-42 or 10-46 depending on guitar. But I have also had really good luck with Fender Bullets on my Strats. They seem to last a long time, stay in tune forever once you stretch them and I have never broken one, which is weird, come to think of it. Don't play acoustic anymore. 

Also, I clean my hands with rubbing alcohol and wipe them dry before playing guitar and clean my guitar and strings with a clean rag after playing. It keeps the strings sounding clear much longer and keeps them from breaking due to acidic corrosion from your sweat. Also, every few months, I will use an alcohol wipe to clean each individual string. I find that helps a lot and I only have to change strings about once a year this way, but I have multiple guitars as well, which has something to do with that.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I was running Fender 150s for about 10+ years or so but they stopped making strings and gave D'Addario the right to use the name.
D'Addario will never get another nickel (no pun intended) out of me so now I've been running Ernie Ball pure nickel rock n roll Classics


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

BMW-KTM said:


> I was running Fender 150s for about 10+ years or so but they stopped making strings and gave D'Addario the right to use the name.
> D'Addario will never get another nickel (no pun intended) out of me so now I've been running Ernie Ball pure nickel rock n roll Classics


+1 on the D'Addario comment. I have issues with their ball-ends as well. LOL

DR's for electric. Elixirs for acoustic. But I'm open to new ideas.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> They are pure nickel. I like pure nickel strings.


I use those as well on both solid and hollow, but on 24.75" scale. I think I'm going to try something different on my Strat next time, or maybe a gauge lighter


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I run NYXL 9's on all of my electrics, Gibson and Fender scale. I find they have a nice brigh, clear tone. And they bend easily and evenly. They also seem to have a pretty decent shelf life. 

I've gotten used to the 9s on my LP and 335 now though, so I am yearning to find a set of 8's for my Tele to balance the feel between them. My local L&M doesn't carry any 8's though, so does anyone have any suggestions for 8's?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I put Martin Retros on my Sovereign and does it ever sound nice, especially with a brass slide. The volume I get out of it is impressive


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

pattste said:


>


Not sure if you knew but Gibson strings are made by D'addario.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

NSStratguy said:


> Not sure if you knew but Gibson strings are made by D'addario.


Thanks for saving me a few bucks.


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Thanks for saving me a few bucks.


Yeah they are a good deal. I used Gibson packaged strings before and they play great. I found the same thing with Fender Strings that are made by Ernie Ball. Not to sure what exact strings they put in the Gibson package but it would be funny if they were NYXL lol.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I've been using exclusively Elixir strings on my electrics and my acoustics for the last five years or so. I, like many others, can't really use a regular set of strings as I'll just kill them too quickly. I just run 10-46 across the board on my electrics, and 11-52 on my Martin acoustic. 

W.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've used GHS Boomers for years, Ernie Ball Slinys will do too.
I have tried the Cobalts and they do last but felt weird to me, the wound strings anyway.

On acoustics, Elixirs sometimes and I've tried the T-Is too.
No real preference for there.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

NSStratguy said:


> Not sure if you knew but Gibson strings are made by D'addario.


It is possible that they are made by D'Addario but they are not the same formula. D'Addario acoustic strings leave black stains on my fingertips. The Gibson Masterbuilt Premium do not. Gibson used to have a string factory in Elgin, Illinois. I did not notice any change when they shut it down and outsourced the manufacturing to another company. I assume the company simply makes them with the same materials and "_formula"_ that Gibson used.

By the way, when I had my PRS, it absolutely hated my Gibson strings. I used D'Addario NYXL on it. Great strings.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have switched over to using KEN SMITH strings

Strings - Ken Smith Basses

I like them, and he is also one of the few that still labels individual strings inside the packs...which are still packed in paper so it's recyclable

I hate trying to sort random strings after breaking up a pack. I have a bag full of random strings that I will have to micrometer or something, at some point. annoying


----------



## 80sChris (Feb 24, 2017)

I've used super slinkys for 30+ years.
There are loads of US string companies and a handful in Europe but are there actually any in Canada?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

sulphur said:


> I've used GHS Boomers for years, Ernie Ball Slinys will do too.
> I have tried the Cobalts and they do last but felt weird to me, the wound strings anyway.
> 
> On acoustics, Elixirs sometimes and I've tried the T-Is too.
> No real preference for there.


I just received a significant order of GHS Boomers from Strings and Beyond. I used DR's but they've gotten more expensive so I thought I'd try something else. I tried GHS before and like them. And they've been in business since I used to sell guitars (a looooooong time ago) so that says something about them. Plus, they don't have technicolor ball-ends. LOL

I got a mix of standard 10 gauge and the custom Gilmour 10-48 sets.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Super Slinky here too. Never saw the need for anything else and they're dirt cheap.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I normally use Rotosound strings, either nickel wound or pure nickel. Now that my Partscaster Tele is complete I am using pure nickels. I just ordered some Ernie Ball Classic Rock slinkys (their pure nickel strings) though as they tend to arrive more quickly when ordered (my local L&M doesn't regularly stock either of them).

For my SG which is set up for slide I am using D'Addarrio strings. I don't like them, but they are the only ones I could find in .12 gauge that had a plain third string. Once my slide technique develops a bit I am hoping that I can go down a gauge to .11s which will open up all other brands for me so that I can get away from D'Addarios.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm digging the Martin Lifespan on my acoustics. I use a bunch of different makes and gauges for electric, 9.5's set from Daddario, 11's from Ernie Ball and I mix strings to get 11-46 sometimes.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

10/52 regular D'Addario on my Tele, 10s nickel Curt Mangan on my Strat, 11s D'Addario NYXL on my SG.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I recently discovered Vinci Strings - a small boutique company out of NY. I contacted them to ask some questions and they sent me some free samples. I couldn't be happier with them. I was about to order a bunch but they informed me that they are getting pure nickels into production and will send me some samples as soon as they are available. Because of that I decided to wait on placing the order.

Their strings are great and their customer service is even better. During our email conversation I mentioned trying D'Addario NYXLs on a friend's recommendation and the guy at Vinci offered to buy them for me. I already had them, but how many companies do you know who will make that offer so that you can compare a competitor's strings to theirs?


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the consistency of using the same brand of strings over and over, and the convenience of ordering in 10 packs so I can save money and know that I've always got strings on hand.

For as long as I can remember, I've been using these:

Ernie Ball Regular Slinky (10-46) on my Epi SG
Ernie Ball Hybrid Slinky (9-46) on my Tokai Strat
D'Addario Phosphor Bronze (11-52) EJ26 Custom Light on all my acoustics

I also use those same EJ26 strings for a folk-size acoustic I keep tuned up to ADGCEA (effectively a capo5 tuning; I discard the low E and add a .007 as a high A string).

I think those .007's are about the only strings I've broken in the past couple of years. Tuned up to A, they only last about a month or two before they snap.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> I recently discovered Vinci Strings - a small boutique company out of NY.


I just created an account and went to the checkout with a set of strings to see what shipping would cost .

The quoted shipping price was about $27.00 USD.

Was that your experience?

Edit: I emailed Vinci Strings re: shipping to Canada.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

D'Addario 10's and 11's for electric.
D'Addario light gauge phosphor bronze for acoustic.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

On electrics, I like pure nickel. Haven't really settled on a brand, but I have mostly used DR Pure Blues. I have 10-46 on my Epiphone Casino Coupe. I have 9-46 on my stratocaster. I have 10-46 on my SG with the 10 replaced by a 9. 

On Acoustics, that is were the real search is. First strings where EXP17 - 13s. I hated them, way too stiff. D'Addario NB 12s were a bit better feeling and much better sounding. I have got it to where 11-52s are the heaviest gauge I can work with. I have 10-50s on a parlour - 24.75" scale - not quite as good sounding as 11s, but easier and a little more fun to play. I currently have 11-47 Martin Flexible Core Silk and Phosphor on my A&L Folk. They are a bit lighter sound, not quite as loud but have a nice tone and are very enjoyable to play. (see post on my weak aging fingertips).


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I tried this that and the other over 30ish years, and always went back to EB Slinkys 10s green pack.

Starting a separate thread for bass strings.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> I just created an account and went to the checkout with a set of strings to see what shipping would cost .
> 
> The quoted shipping price was about $27.00 USD.
> 
> ...



They didn't charge me any shipping when they sent me the samples and I haven't placed a regular order yet.

Unfortunately I threw out the packaging that the samples came in so I can't check that for you. But you are in KW and they are in upstate New York somewhere so I cannot see USPS charging that much to get a set of strings to you.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought Slinky's & Super Slinky's from "Strings 'n' Beyond" aaaaages ago when they had buy 10 get 14 sale. Still going…


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> .....But you are in KW and they are in upstate New York somewhere so I cannot see USPS charging that much to get a set of strings to you.


It certainly shocked me when I went to checkout!! 

I'll post Vinci String's response here when I hear from them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> It certainly shocked me when I went to checkout!!
> 
> I'll post Vinci String's response here when I hear from them.



I liked that they were very accommodating when it came to putting sets together. They have thicker strings that I wanted to use for slide but to me, it made more sense to swap the G strings in their .12 and .13 gauge sets. When I asked about that they said no problem, consider it done. They also have two different electric sets, one of which comes with an extra first and second string. When I asked about getting the heavier gauges in those I got the same response - no problem, consider it done.

Honestly, their customer service was fantastic. But beyond that, I really really like their strings. They have the perfect feel for me, they sound good, and they stay in tune very well. I couldn't be happier with them.

They aren't a well known company but some big names do use them, and Jerry Garcia played their strings as well.

Out of curiosity, what gauge were you looking to buy? I have a set of their .13 gauge here that I won't be using. I wanted them for slide but a friend who is a guitar tech advised me to stick to .12s because I tend to use Open E for slide much of the time and he was concerned about the extra tension on the neck of my SG. If you were looking for something that thick I could pop them in the mail.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> ... If you were looking for something that thick I could pop them in the mail.


@colchar ...Thanks very much for the kind offer. I am looking at 10-47 _acoustic_ strings.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have been trying some of the different pure nickel strings, 12-56 on my J-45. Prior to that, I was back and forth between PB and 80/20. I think 80/20s might sound better to me. I like the John Pearse ones. On my other two acoustics I have D'Addarios. On my electrics, I use either the neon green Slinky (10-46) or 10-46 D'Addarios. I'm thinking about dropping to 9-42 to see if my left hand doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> I have been trying some of the different pure nickel strings, 12-56 on my J-45. Prior to that, I was back and forth between PB and 80/20. I think 80/20s might sound better to me. I like the John Pearse ones. On my other two acoustics I have D'Addarios. On my electrics, I use either the neon green Slinky (10-46) or 10-46 D'Addarios. I'm thinking about dropping to 9-42 to see if my left hand doesn't hurt as much.



I liked .09s because they didn't aggravate the arthritis in my left had, but I am heavy handed with my right so they were a bit floppy. I tried .10s and those were great for my heavy right hand, but hurt my left hand. My solution was to go to 9.5s (9.5-44) and that is the perfect gauge for me. Maybe an in between gauge like that might work for you too?

It was when trying to find a manufacturer who made that gauge that I stumbled upon Vinci strings. As I said above, both their strings and their service are great.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> I liked .09s because they didn't aggravate the arthritis in my left had, but I am heavy handed with my right so they were a bit floppy. I tried .10s and those were great for my heavy right hand, but hurt my left hand. My solution was to go to 9.5s (9.5-44) and that is the perfect gauge for me. Maybe an in between gauge like that might work for you too?
> 
> It was when trying to find a manufacturer who made that gauge that I stumbled upon Vinci strings. As I said above, both their strings and their service are great.


I'm gonna try a set of 9-46 next on my Les Paul. I put the 9-42s on last night and the bass strings are a bit floppy, but the trebles are easier to bend and don't go sharp if I'm conscious of not clamping down too hard. I tweaked the truss rod a touch, because when I first put them on they were buzzing. I'll give them a bit of time to see if I can get used to them, but I do tend to be heavy-handed with the pick.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I restrung two guitars yesterday - moving a Bigsby from my SG to my 335. I put Ernie Ball Regular Slinky 10's on the hardtail SG and GHS Boomer 10's on the floppy-handled ES-335. 

So, with the exception of the scale, hardly a like-for-like comparison, but so far I'm really liking the GHS strings. I never used them before the on-line order and I'm not missing those DR's so much anymore. I haven't tried one of the custom Gilmour sets yet, but probably do that soon.




greco said:


> I just created an account and went to the checkout with a set of strings to see what shipping would cost .
> 
> The quoted shipping price was about $27.00 USD.
> 
> ...


Ouch. Strings and Beyond offers free shipping to Canada with orders of +$35, easy to achieve if your stocking up. Good selection and specials - if you aren't in a hurry, they seem to eventually put everything on sale at one time or another.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Ouch. Strings and Beyond offers free shipping to Canada with orders of +$35, easy to achieve if your stocking up. Good selection and specials - if you aren't in a hurry, they seem to eventually put everything on sale at one time or another.


I have bought from Strings & Beyond and was hoping for a similar shipping deal/approach through Vinci Strings. I'm waiting for a response to the email I sent to them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Let us know. More options is always betterer!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Acoustic: D'Addario EJ16-3D Light
Electric: Ernie Ball 10's.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> I'm gonna try a set of 9-46 next on my Les Paul. I put the 9-42s on last night and the bass strings are a bit floppy, but the trebles are easier to bend and don't go sharp if I'm conscious of not clamping down too hard. I tweaked the truss rod a touch, because when I first put them on they were buzzing. I'll give them a bit of time to see if I can get used to them, but I do tend to be heavy-handed with the pick.



9.5-44 are the perfect compromise. Trust me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Let us know. More options is always betterer!


My response from Vinci Strings:


_Hi Dave,

Thank you for your interest in Thomas Vinci Strings Products.

Shipping 1st Class International to Canada is as follows:

1 - 5 sets - $ 10.50
6 - 10 sets - $ 16.50

I will place these rates on our web-site.

Please follow this link to place an order: VINCI Strings

Thank you for this opportunity.

Best - Mike Zumbo
Thomas Vinci Strings_


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> My response from Vinci Strings:
> 
> 
> _Hi Dave,
> ...



That doesn't sound too unreasonable - probably just normal USPS rates for first class international packages.

Last year, I sent a birthday card to my brother's dog which had a treat inside the envelop (don't laugh, I am a proud uncle and I absolutely adore that dog). The treat made the envelope bulge so it was slightly irregular and was thus treated as a package by the post office. Canada Post charged me $11 and change to send that from Brampton to Toronto (for those who aren't in the GTA, I am close enough to Toronto that I can see the CN Tower from my driveway and can drive to my brother's place in 20-30 minutes when there is no traffic).

Also, I just ordered a couple of DVDs from Amazon. Because of the price they qualified for free shipping but, when you place your order, they still show shipping charges and then a discount for the same amount. Had my order not qualified for free shipping, they would have charged me $6.89 and their warehouse is only 21km from my house according to Google Maps.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

That's a wonderful response to an opportunity from a business. Sounds like they get it. Checking out their website now.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lord-Humongous said:


> That's a wonderful response to an opportunity from a business. Sounds like they get it. Checking out their website now.



Their customer service has been great.

When I dealt with them they answered questions quickly and sent me some sample sets. They also mentioned that they are working on getting pure nickels into production and that, when they do, they will send me a sample set of those (I want to try those before placing an order but, if I weren't waiting on those, I would already have ordered several sets of their normal strings for both of my guitars).

Hell, they even offered to buy me a competitor's strings (D'Addario NYXLs) so that I could compare them. Friends who happen to work at my local L&M suggested the NXYLs to me and I had already ordered a set before I found Vinci strings. I happened to mention those during an email discussion with Mike from Vinci and he offered to buy me a set. I can't think of any other company that would do something like that. I still haven't put the NYXLs on a guitar yet and am so happy with Vinci's products that I have no desire to try the NYXLs. I will, because I paid for them (us Scots are notoriously cheap  ), but those strings would really have to blow me away to get me to continue using them instead of the Vinci strings.

The Vinci strings feel good, sound good, stay in tune, they are extremely accommodating about custom requests, and their customer service is great. The only question that remains to be answered is how long their strings last but I've had a set on my Tele for roughly three weeks now and they still sound and feel as good as they did when I first put them on so I am confident that they will be winners in that respect too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I was surprised they don't seem to support larger or volume purchases.



greco said:


> _1 - 5 sets - $ 10.50
> 6 - 10 sets - $ 16.50
> 
> Thank you for this opportunity.
> ...


It would be nice if the shipping stayed the same or got cheaper as you ordered more and more, since their profit is going up with larger orders. $16.50 US is what, about $23 CDN? How many sets of strings would that buy if the shipping was the same or cheaper? But maybe they just don't have the profit margin to justify cheaper or free shipping.

But there's nothing like good customer service. I want to support that every chance I get (and I will say I received excellent customer support so far from Strings and Beyond). These Vinci's are unique strings and if the product quality and total price (product + shipping) are worth it, there's no 'bad' in this. Especially if you can't get what they offer anywhere else or for any cheaper.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I was surprised they don't seem to support larger or volume purchases.


They do (under bulk sets on their website) but not with regards to shipping as they probably have little control over that price.





> It would be nice if the shipping stayed the same or got cheaper as you ordered more and more, since their profit is going up with larger orders. $16.50 US is what, about $23 CDN? How many sets of strings would that buy if the shipping was the same or cheaper? But maybe they just don't have the profit margin to justify cheaper or free shipping.
> 
> But there's nothing like good customer service. I want to support that every chance I get (and I will say I received excellent customer support so far from Strings and Beyond). These Vinci's are unique strings and if the product quality and total price (product + shipping) are worth it, there's no 'bad' in this. Especially if you can't get what they offer anywhere else or for any cheaper.


Free shipping might be too expensive for a small company and the regular rate might simply be that set by the post office (see my comments about Canada Post and Amazon.ca above).

I should also point out that, right now, many of their sets are on sale for about half price. They currently cost $3.58US - $4.21US per set which works out to be $4.77CND - $5.61CND at today's exchange rate which is cheaper than almost everything at L&M (well for decent strings at least, I am sure the cheap L&M branded strings are about the same price as the Vinci strings).

I hope to take advantage of the sale price but would be fine with paying full price because I like them so much.


----------



## Guitslinger (Apr 19, 2017)

For over 8 years I have been dealing with an as of yet undiagnosed degenerative condition in my hands that has robbed me of a lot of my strength and dexterity.After trying a myriad of different super and extra light gauge strings,I came across Rev. Willy's,Mexican Lottery Strings ( .007-.038 ) and they have proven to be a Godsend.Since I have switched to these strings,I have been able to do the really excessive Hendrix bends I could do before this condition took hold (I did a lot of Hendrix covers when I was gigging regularly).These strings stay in tune better than any other strings I have ever used and they are just about the cheapest.No matter how excessively I manhandle the whammy bar or bend notes the guitar stays perfectly in tune.Friends of mine have tried the strings and expected to find them so flimsy that they'd be unplayable but have found them to be very comfortable-but it takes a while to get accustomed to how light a touch it takes to bend a note from say a G to an A etc..Remarkabley the strings also stay new and bright sounding for longer than most of the strings I have used.Rev. Willy's strings were developed by The Rev. Billy F. Gibbons of ZZ Top and Dunlop Strings.Thanks to these strings I've been able to play guitar for much longer than I have expected to,because if I had to rely on even regular light gauge strings,I'd find playing very difficult-if not impossible.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Guitslinger said:


> For over 8 years I have been dealing with an as of yet undiagnosed degenerative condition in my hands that has robbed me of a lot of my strength and dexterity.After trying a myriad of different super and extra light gauge strings,I came across Rev. Willy's,Mexican Lottery Strings ( .007-.038 ) and they have proven to be a Godsend.Since I have switched to these strings,I have been able to do the really excessive Hendrix bends I could do before this condition took hold (I did a lot of Hendrix covers when I was gigging regularly).These strings stay in tune better than any other strings I have ever used and they are just about the cheapest.No matter how excessively I manhandle the whammy bar or bend notes the guitar stays perfectly in tune.Friends of mine have tried the strings and expected to find them so flimsy that they'd be unplayable but have found them to be very comfortable-but it takes a while to get accustomed to how light a touch it takes to bend a note from say a G to an A etc..Remarkabley the strings also stay new and bright sounding for longer than most of the strings I have used.Rev. Willy's strings were developed by The Rev. Billy F. Gibbons of ZZ Top and Dunlop Strings.Thanks to these strings I've been able to play guitar for much longer than I have expected to,because if I had to rely on even regular light gauge strings,I'd find playing very difficult-if not impossible.


I'm planning to order a set of those for my Tele, but im worried they won't be able to take the abuse of my B Bender.


----------

